# how to tell gender in Severums.



## shrillmicrobe (May 6, 2010)

I have 2 turquoise Severums and I was wondering how to tell if they are male or female.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Generally the facial markings are the most dependable. Females usually have plain faces, while males will have blue lines/worming. Length of the dorsal/anal fins is usually a little longer on males, but that is not as dependable.

Wish I could help with some photos, but the only _Heros _I have ever had are sp. 'Atabapo', which are very different from the common types of Sev. Perhaps someone else will come along with some shots. :thumb:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We have both turquoise and some F1 Rapps red-shoulders. Facial markings are very reliable with these. With two next to each other, it's pretty stark. Females are plain and 'drab' blue in the face, whereas males are wormy with more iridescent blues.

Females definitely seem to like more colorful males.

-Ryan


----------



## somatter (Jun 14, 2010)

Male severums have worming on their face and females dont.


----------

